# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  >  αυτοματισμός σε ηλεκτρικά ρολά

## vagroul

*καλημέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής αν έχει κάποιος ιδέα.
Έκανα ανακαίνιση πρόσφατα και έβαλα ρολά ηλεκτρικά, τραβήξαμε γραμμές από κάθε ρολό στον πίνακα με το σκεπτικό να μπει ένας κεντρικός διακόπτης που να ανοιγοκλείνει τα ρολά. Σε κάθε ρόλο υπάρχει τοπικός διακόπτης μπουτον (όχι αυτός που κάθεσαι και τον πατάς για να ανοιγοκλείσει) σύνολο ρολών 6*Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής ενώ αρχικά μου είχαν πει από γνωστό κατάστημα πωλήσεις ηλεκτρολογικών ( και ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου όπως του είχαν πει από το κατάστημα) ότι είναι απλό και γίνετε με κάποια ρελέ καστανιάς αν τα θυμάμαι σωστά όταν φτάσαμε στο σημείο να κάνουμε την εγκατάσταση μου είπαν ότι δεν γίνετε να γίνει όπως είχαμε πει αρχικά και ότι για να δουλεύει θα πρέπει όλα τα ρολά να είναι στην ιδία θέση, δηλαδή για τα κατεβάσω θα πρέπει να είναι όλα πάνω και για να τα ανεβάσω θα πρέπει να είναι όλα κάτω άρα αποκλείουμε το να είναι κάποιο ρολό στην μέση ή στην κατάσταση που θέλω να φέρω τα υπόλοιπα. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?

----------


## el greco 1

τα ρολα εσωτερικα δεν εχουν τερματικουs διακοπτεs ανω κατω οριου?αν πατησειs ενα επι μερουs μπουτον να ανεβει οταν τερματισει ακομα δουλευει αν εισαι πατημενοs?

----------


## thm

Τα #1 και #2 παρακάτω είναι μόνο για το ταυτόχρονο κλείσιμο όλων των ρολλών.

1) Εάν αυτή την στιγμή έχεις από έναν ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα ή πινακοδέκτη (πλακέτα) ανά ρολό (και δίνεις εντολή με τηλεχειριστήριο ή απλό μπουτόν εντολής με 1 κουμπί) τότε μπορείς να συνδέσεις από ένα 3-πολικό μεταγωγικό ρελέ (χωρίς μανδάλωση) ανά ρολό με αυτή την συνδεσμολογία (στο σχήμα φαίνεται πώς είναι οι διαδρομές όταν το ρελέ δεν είναι ενεργοποιημένο). 

Είναι απολύτως απαραίτητο, πριν προχωρήσεις, να βεβαιωθείς ότι έχουν συνδεθεί σωστά φάση και ουδέτερος στην υπάρχουσα πλακέτα (η πλακέτα πρέπει να δίνει φάση στις επαφές OPEN και CLOSE του μοτέρ και ουδέτερο στην επαφή COMMON - εάν συμβαίνει το αντίστροφο, πρέπει υποχρεωτικά να το διορθώσεις). Επίσης, βεβαιώσου ότι η ηλεκτρολογική σου εγκατάσταση επαρκεί για να λειτουργήσεις ταυτόχρονα όλα τα μοτέρ των ρολών. Εάν, οποιοδήποτε από τα ρολά καλύπτει διέλευση, μην το βάλεις στην ομάδα, εκτός εάν μπορείς να το επιτηρείς οπτικά από το σημείο που θα μπει το μπουτόν που θα δίνει το σήμα. Σε αντίθετη περίπτωση, ο κίνδυνος ατυχήματος είναι μεγάλος (ακόμη και εάν έχεις εγκατεστημένα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας, αυτή η συνδεσμολογία πρακτικά βγάζει εκτός την πλακέτα και άρα και τα φωτοκύτταρα και δίνει άμεσα ρεύμα στα μοτέρ για κλείσιμο. Χρησιμοποίησε μπουτόν (χωρίς συγκράτηση) και όχι διακόπτη (με συγκράτηση) για να δίνεις το σήμα ώστε να είσαι υποχρεωμένος να κρατάς πατημένο το μπουτόν όση ώρα χρειάζεται για το κλείσιμο όλων των ρολών (λειτουργία dead-man). Αυτό προσφέρει επιπλέον ασφάλεια.

Με ένα σήμα (για παράδειγμα, τάση 230 VAC ή όποια τάση περιμένει το πηνίο του ρελέ για να οπλίσει), κοινό για όλα τα 3-πολικά ρελέ θα ξεκινήσουν όλα τα μοτέρ  να κλείνουν.
IMG001.png
Η λύση αυτή δεν προϋποθέτει καμία ιδιαίτερη δυνατότητα της πλακέτας αλλά απαιτεί εργασία και έξοδα.

2) Υπάρχει επίσης μία καλύτερη, απλούστερη και φθηνότερη λύση αλλά προϋποθέτει ότι η πλακέτα υποστηρίζει φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας και αυτόματο κλείσιμο (και χωρίς πρόβλημα εάν μείνει σε αναμονή για αυτόματο κλείσιμο για πολλές ώρες). Σε αυτή την  περίπτωση, μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις έναν διακόπτη στην θέση των φωτοκυττάρων ασφαλείας και να ενεργοποιήσεις το αυτόματο κλείσιμο: όσο ο διακόπτης δίνει σήμα ισοδύναμο με "το φωτοκύτταρο βλέπει εμπόδιο" τα ρολά σου δεν θα μπορούν να κλείσουν αλλά μόνο να ανοίξουν, οπότε αποφεύγεις και λανθασμένο χειρισμό - όταν ο διακόπτης μπει σε θέση "το φωτοκύτταρο δεν βλέπει εμπόδιο", το ρολό θα κλείσει μετά από όσο χρόνο έχεις ρυθμίσει στο αυτόματο κλείσιμο (και εάν η πλακέτα το επιτρέπει, ρυθμίζοντας λίγο διαφορετικούς χρόνους για κάθε ρολό, αποφεύγεις το ταυτόχρονο κλείσιμό τους και την υπερφόρτωση της εγκατάστασης). Τα σήματα των φωτοκυττάρων για όλες τις πλακέτες συνδέονται, παράλληλα, σε έναν διακόπτη. Επίσης, αυτή η λύση δεν βγάζει εκτός τυχόν εγκατεστημένα φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας (συνδέονται εν σειρά με τον διακόπτη).

3) Τέλος, υπάρχει και η προφανής λύση, εάν η πλακέτα έχει ξεχωριστή εντολή μπουτόν για άνοιγμα και ξεχωριστή για κλείσιμο (που απ' ότι περιγράφεις δεν ισχύει στην περίπτωσή σου) να συνδέσεις τις εντολές για όλες τις πλακέτες, παράλληλα, σε δύο μπουτόν.

---

Για να κάνει κανείς και ταυτόχρονο άνοιγμα όλων των ρολλών, είτε με την λύση #1 είτε με την #2, μπορεί να περάσει την εντολή μπουτόν που πάει στην πλακέτα (η οποία λογικά κάνει κυκλικά άνοιγμα-σταμάτημα-κλείσιμο-σταμάτημα-...) μέσα από μαγνητική επαφή που να κλείνει κύκλωμα όταν το ρολό είναι κλειστό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι την μετατρέπει σε εντολή "μόνο άνοιγμα" (σχεδόν). Αυτό δουλεύει καλύτερα με την λύση #2 εάν χρησιμοποιηθεί ένας διπολικός μεταγωγικός διακόπτης (με ένα πάτημα "κόβω" και κρατάω "κομμένα" τα "φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας" και δίνω εντολή, μέσω της μαγνητικής επαφής, στον πίνακα η οποία διακόπτεται σχεδόν αμέσως καθώς θα αρχίσει να ανεβαίνει το ρολό).

Μία άλλη εναλλακτική είναι, στην περίπτωση της λύσης #1, να εγκατασταθεί ένα ακόμη διπολικό μεταγωγικό ρελέ (με δική του εντολή) που να δρομολογεί την φάση είτε στο CLOSE είτε στο OPEN του μοτέρ. Έτσι, το 3-πολικό ρελέ κάνει απομόνωση των εξόδων της πλακέτας και άμεση παροχή φάσης και το 2-πολικό καθορίζει εάν η κίνηση είναι άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο.

----------


## Prezonautis

Bαγγέλη πες μας τι επαφές έχει επάνω η πλακέτα ή το μοντέλος τις και τι καλώδια έχεις τραβίξει έως τώρα και πού και άν έχεις φωτοκύτταρα ασφαλείας όπως λέει και ο thm.
Καλα έβαλες 6 ρολα και στο τελος σου ειπαν ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτο που θέλεις.  :Scared: 
Με πόσα Lexotanil το πέρασες το βράδυ;;;

Ή πλακέτα για τα ρολά σου έτσι είναι? Πλακέτα

----------


## vagroul

τα ρολα εχουν εναν αισθητηρα( δεν ξερω αν το λεω σωστα) ο οποιος ειναι ρυθμισμενος οταν φτανει το ρολο στο ανωτατο σημειο η στο κατώτατο να σταματαει το μοτερ του ρολου και ας εχει μεινει πατημενος ο διακοπτης στην θεση λειτουργιας που ειχα επιλεξει. 

η πλακετα δεν ξερω πως ειναι αλλα θα ανοίξω ενα κουτι να δω και θα σας πω.

η καλωδιωση φευγει απο τον πινακα για καθε ρολο και ειναι 3 καλωδια. αν θυμαμαι σωστα φαση - ουδετερος και επιστροφη. θελω να πιστευω οτι η ηλεκτρολογικη εγκατασταση σηκωνει την κίνηση σε ολα τα ρολα μαζι μιας και φτιαχτηκε απο την αρχη με αυτο το σκεπτικο. 

εχω παρει το μπουτον που περιγραφεις χωρις συγκρατηση για τον κεντρικο διακοπτη.

ο ηλεκτρολογος με το καταστημα ηλεκτρολογικων μου ειχαν περιγραψει κατι σαν την διαδικασια #1 δεν καταλαβαινω γιατι δεν γινετε απο την στιγμη που με λες και εσυ το ιδιο. ( ο ηλεκτρολογος το λεω με σιγουρια δεν εχει δει τις πλακετες των ρολων, ο αλουμινας του ειχε φθασει τα καλωδια απο την πλακετα μεσα στο κουτι και εκανε την συνδεση εκει. ) 





> Καλα έβαλες 6 ρολα και στο τελος σου ειπαν ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις αυτο που θέλεις. 
> Με πόσα Lexotanil το πέρασες το βράδυ;;;



προσθεσε το να εχεις πει στην γυναικα σου οτι θα φτιαξεις κατι τετοιο και να μην το κανεις και να εχεις δωσει και λεφτα για καλωδια και εργασια

----------


## vasilllis

κατι μου λεει οτι πηγε να κανει εξυπνο σπιτι με instabus.

----------


## el greco 1

ο ηλεκτρολογοs που εκανε την καλωδιωση που ειναι?γιατι ρωτατε εσειs αυτοs που εκανε την ενκατασταση που ειναι? δεν μαs ειπατε! ποιοs σαs εκανε το κυκλωμα σε ολο το διαμερισμα?αδειουχοs η καποιοs χωριs γνωσειs? για πειτε μαs απο εδω που ρωταω και μετα καθε βοηθεια ευπροσδεκτη.

----------


## el greco 1

βασιλη απ οτι καταλαβεs δεν του κατσε η φαση!

----------


## vasilllis

> βασιλη απ οτι καταλαβεs δεν του κατσε η φαση!



 :Biggrin:   θα πηρε φαινεται τιμες και θα εγινε καπνος......

----------


## xsterg

ο συντοπιτης μου θα πηρε καναν ηλεκτρολογακο απο αυτους που ξερουν να τραβανε καλωδια και να συνδεουν πριζες. εμπλεξε με ασχετο μου φαινεται!!

----------


## lepouras

Βαγγέλη πρέπει πρώτα να μας πεις αυτά που σε ρωτάνε τα παιδιά. αν κρίνω από το θέμα συζύγου τότε είναι ρολά μπαλκονόπορτας οπότε ξεχνάμε τα περί πλακέτας και τα λοιπά. 

Α) βγάζεις τους διακόπτες και βάζεις να είναι ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ. δηλαδή να πρέπει να κρατάς πατημένο το κουμπί(πάνω ή κάτω) για να δουλεύουν αλλιώς αν ένα είναι πατημένο ότι και να κάνεις θα σου επαναφέρει το ρολό εκεί που είναι ο διακόπτης και θα έπρεπε να το ξέρει ο <<συνάδελφος>>.
Β) έχεις 3 καλώδια από κάθε ρολό ή 3 που τρέχουν σε όλα τα ρολά? που καταλήγουν? στον διακόπτη ή στην διακλάδωση που συνδέθηκε το ρόλο στο κουτί πάνω από τον διακόπτη?
Γ) το καλύτερο αλλά ακριβότερο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να βάλεις τους ασύρματους διακόπτες (πχ Legrand zigbee) http://www.legrand.com.gr/solutions/...%BB%CE%AC.html
και δεν σε νοιάζει σε ποια θέση ήταν τα ρολά και έχεις κατέβασμα (και ανέβασμα φυσικά) με ένα πάτημα.
Δ) αν πιάνουν τα χέρια σου φτιάχνεις τοπικά πλακετάκια με το σχέδιο που σου βάλανε παραπάνω ή αν θες και κεντρικό ανέβασμα με παραπάνω ρελεδάκια κλπ κλπ(πρέπει να μας πεις πόσο ποιάνουν τα χέρια σου και βλέπουμε).
Ε) πάρε το τηλέφωνο του Χρήστου (xstreg) μιας και είναι συντοπίτης σου να δει από κοντά και να σου βρει λύση.
Ζ) θα* πρέπει* να βάλεις *αυτόν που σου έκανε την εγκατάσταση* να σου βρει λύση και *να επωμιστεί τα όποια εξτρά του κάτσουν* μιας και αυτός σου πρότεινε και έκανε το λάθος να μην ξέρει (υποθέτω στο χρέωσε και εξτρά το κόλπο) ώστε την επόμενη να μάθει και να μην παίρνει δουλειές αν δεν διαβάσει , μάθει, και πουλά τέχνη.
ξεκαθάρισε μόνο τή είναι αυτός που σου έκανε την εγκατάσταση(είχες πάρει προσφορές? ήταν φίλος ? είπες έλα μωρέ όλοι ζητάνε πολλά αυτός μου είπε λύγα άρα οι άλλοι είναι κλέφτες?) συγνώμη που σε ρωτάω αλλά έχουμε δει τόσα που καμιά φορά τα θέλει και ο <<ποπός>> του κάθε πελάτη(χωρίς παρεξήγηση)
καλή τύχη.

----------


## vagroul

> Ζ) θα* πρέπει* να βάλεις *αυτόν που σου έκανε την εγκατάσταση* να σου βρει λύση και *να επωμιστεί τα όποια εξτρά του κάτσουν* μιας και αυτός σου πρότεινε και έκανε το λάθος να μην ξέρει (υποθέτω στο χρέωσε και εξτρά το κόλπο) ώστε την επόμενη να μάθει και να μην παίρνει δουλειές αν δεν διαβάσει , μάθει, και πουλά τέχνη.
> ξεκαθάρισε μόνο τή είναι αυτός που σου έκανε την εγκατάσταση(είχες πάρει προσφορές? ήταν φίλος ? είπες έλα μωρέ όλοι ζητάνε πολλά αυτός μου είπε λύγα άρα οι άλλοι είναι κλέφτες?) συγνώμη που σε ρωτάω αλλά έχουμε δει τόσα που καμιά φορά τα θέλει και ο <<ποπός>> του κάθε πελάτη(χωρίς παρεξήγηση)
> καλή τύχη.



 Ο ηλεκτρολόγος είναι αδειούχος και τον επέλεξα γιατί μου ζήτησε τα ιδία λεφτά που μου είχαν ζητήσει άλλοι δυο που είχα φέρει για προσφορά και γιατί ήταν και γνωστός σε σχέση με τους άλλους. Η υπόλοιπη δουλειά στο σπίτι έχει γίνει σωστά (από όσο μπορώ να καταλάβω) δεν έχω κάπου πρόβλημα και είμαι ευχαριστημένος γιατί ότι ζήτησα έγινε . Στο τελευταίο που λες σαν πελάτης τα θέλει ο ποπός μου και τον υπολοίπων πελατών πιστεύω γιατί όταν περνούμε προσφορά πρέπει εκτός από την τιμή να περιγράφεται και αναλυτικότατα η δουλειά και όχι γενικά.
Π.Χ. κεντρικός διακόπτης ρολών αλλά κεντρικός διακόπτης ρολών με τοπικούς διακόπτες πατητούς χωρίς επαναφορά. Γιατί εγώ αυτό ζήτησα και όχι  αυτό  





> Α) βγάζεις τους διακόπτες και βάζεις να είναι ΜΠΟΥΤΟΝ. δηλαδή να πρέπει να κρατάς πατημένο το κουμπί(πάνω ή κάτω) για να δουλεύουν αλλιώς αν ένα είναι πατημένο ότι και να κάνεις θα σου επαναφέρει το ρολό εκεί που είναι ο διακόπτης και θα έπρεπε να το ξέρει ο <<συνάδελφος>>.



Αυτό που περιγράφεις ήταν τελικά αυτό που μπορεί να γίνει αλλά ο ηλεκτρολόγος αρχικά (που μου είχε ξεκαθαρίσει ότι κεντρικό διακόπτη έχει βάλει μια φορά πριν χρονιά) και το γνωστό κατάστημα ηλεκτρολογικών και το αναφέρω γιατί όταν πήγαμε αρχικά μαζί με τον ηλεκτρολόγο να πάρουμε τα υλικά μου είχαν διαβεβαίωση ότι γίνεται αυτό που θέλω ακριβός και το είχαν περιγράψει και στον ίδιο.  

Τώρα αν φταίω εγώ η ο ηλεκτρολόγος δεν ξερώ. Ξερώ ότι δεν θέλω τοπικούς διακόπτες με επαναφορά και ρωτάω αν με τα πλακετακια που αναφέρεται μπορώ να κάνω κάτι η με κάποιον άλλο τρόπο. 

Τα 3 καλώδια φεύγουν από τον πίνακα ξεχωριστά για κάθε ρολό.

----------


## vasilllis

κανενα σχεδιακι απο τα ρολα εχουμε?Νομιζω θελουμε 4 καλωδια για ρολα αυτοματα..Παντως αν ειναι να ασχοληθεις με πατεντες κοιτα για instabus.

----------


## lepouras

Βασίλη η σκέψη και μόνο του instabus κοστίζει παραπάνω από τα zigbee της Legrand(τουλάχιστον διπλάσια τιμή).
Βαγγέλη δυστυχώς με τους διακόπτες που θες ΔΕΝ γίνετε(τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι)
και σου εξήγησα τον λόγο. αν μείνει ένα ρολό ας πούμε με το κουμπί πατημένο για επάνω και εσύ φεύγεις και πατάς όλα κάτω μόλις τελειώσεις και επανέλθει ο αυτοματισμός θα ξανά ανέβει(αν υπάρχει η σωστή απομόνωση αλλιώς θα κάνει μπαμ και κάψιμο ρολού). εκτός αν θέλεις να κάνεις πρώτα μια βόλτα να ελέγχεις αν είναι όλοι οι διακόπτες off και μετά να πατάς τον κεντρικό. πράγμα που δεν έχει νόημα γιατί τα κατεβάζεις περνώντας(αν είναι να κάνεις βόλτα πρώτα).
και τέλος να με συγχωρείς αν φάνηκε να σου κάνω επίθεση απλά σε ρώτησα όλα αυτά που συνήθως θέλουμε όλοι να μάθουμε (ακόμα και το ποιος φταίει) για να σου δώσουμε τις σωστές συμβουλές. δεν ήταν επί προσωπικού.

----------


## thm

Μέχρι στιγμής δεν έχω καταλάβει τι είδους εγκατάσταση έχεις Βαγγέλη. Αρχίζω και φαντάζομαι ότι ο ηλεκτρολόγος σου έχει περάσει μόνο καλώδια ρεύματος (με 3 αγωγούς: φάση [L], ουδέτερο [N] και γείωση [PE]) από τον πίνακα μέχρι κάθε μοτέρ, τα μοτέρ δεν έχουν πλακέτα (ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα ελέγχου) αλλά μόνο τερματικούς διακόπτες και ότι έτσι ο τρόπος ελέγχου τους θα είναι με μπουτόν πάνω-κάτω που δίνει την φάση [L] στο αντίστοιχο για ανέβασμα ή κατέβασμα τύλιγμα του μοτέρ.

Εάν είναι πράγματι έτσι, μια λύση είναι το να εγκαταστήσεις κάποιο διακλαδωτή όπως ο διακλαδωτής για 3 μοτέρ της KONelectronics (προφανώς θα χρειαστείς 2 τεμάχια), που κανονικά θα εγκαταστήσεις κοντά στον πίνακα του ρεύματος, σε συνδυασμό με αντικατάσταση του υπάρχοντος καλωδίου 3 αγωγών προς κάθε ρολό με άλλο 5 αγωγών (χρειάζεσαι OPEN, CLOSE, Ν, L1 και γείωση από τον διακλαδωτή μέχρι το κάθε μοτέρ - στο σχήμα που έχει το εγχειρίδιο χρήσης υπονοείται, αλλά δεν φαίνεται, η σύνδεση της γείωσης). Ο διακλαδωτής παίρνει εντολές για ανέβασμα και κατέβασμα μέσω επαφών στις οποίες μπορείς να συνδέσεις την έξοδο από πίνακα τηλεχειρισμού, κεντρικό μπουτόν πάνω-κάτω κλπ (οι εντολές πάνω και κάτω ενεργοποιούνται δίνοντας τάση 230 VAC στις αντίστοιχες επαφές). Μπορείς ακόμη και να δίνεις ταυτόχρονα εντολή στους 2 διακλαδωτές συνδέοντάς τους παράλληλα στο κεντρικό μπουτόν ή πίνακα τηλεχειρισμού. Συνδέοντας το τοπικό μπουτόν πάνω-κάτω κάθε ρολού όπως στις οδηγίες, μπορείς να έχεις και τοπικό έλεγχο κάθε ρολού ξεχωριστά.

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη η σκέψη και μόνο του instabus κοστίζει παραπάνω από τα zigbee της Legrand(τουλάχιστον διπλάσια τιμή).
> Βαγγέλη δυστυχώς με τους διακόπτες που θες ΔΕΝ γίνετε(τουλάχιστον εγώ δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι)
> και σου εξήγησα τον λόγο. αν μείνει ένα ρολό ας πούμε με το κουμπί πατημένο για επάνω και εσύ φεύγεις και πατάς όλα κάτω μόλις τελειώσεις και επανέλθει ο αυτοματισμός θα ξανά ανέβει(αν υπάρχει η σωστή απομόνωση αλλιώς θα κάνει μπαμ και κάψιμο ρολού). εκτός αν θέλεις να κάνεις πρώτα μια βόλτα να ελέγχεις αν είναι όλοι οι διακόπτες off και μετά να πατάς τον κεντρικό. πράγμα που δεν έχει νόημα γιατί τα κατεβάζεις περνώντας(αν είναι να κάνεις βόλτα πρώτα).
> και τέλος να με συγχωρείς αν φάνηκε να σου κάνω επίθεση απλά σε ρώτησα όλα αυτά που συνήθως θέλουμε όλοι να μάθουμε (ακόμα και το ποιος φταίει) για να σου δώσουμε τις σωστές συμβουλές. δεν ήταν επί προσωπικού.



Γιαννη και το zigbee βλεπω σε bus δουλευει η κανω λαθος? http://www.legrand.com.gr/products/%...B7-zigbee.html
ενταξει περι τετοιας ακριβης τεχνολογιας εχεις δικιο οτι ειναι ακριβη αλλα πλακετακια και διοδακια σε σχεση με αυτο μερα με την νυχτα.
Καταρχην διαφωνω με την λυση μονιμης τασης και να δουλευει με τερματικο διακοπτη.
Συμφωνω με την προταση σου ,με μειονεκτημα οτι πρεπει να το κραταει το μπουτον συνεχεια πατημενο,
Εναλακτικη πατεντα να γινει με ενα Plc η δουλεια.7 εισοδοι 6 εξοδοι (με χρονικο20-30 δευτ)

----------


## thm

Βασίλη, μερικές παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με το "Καταρχην διαφωνω με την λυση μονιμης τασης και να δουλευει με τερματικο διακοπτη.":

Όλα τα μονοφασικά μοτέρ ρολών της αγοράς που γνωρίζω, έχουν τερματικούς διακόπτες που κόβουν το ρεύμα στην  τέρμα ανοιχτή και τέρμα κλειστή θέση. Οι διακόπτες αυτοί είναι ενσωματωμένοι στο μοτέρ και δεν είναι προαιρετικό εξάρτημα. 

Στα κεντρικά μοτέρ, οι τερματικοί διακόπτες είναι μέρος πλακετούλας η οποία επίσης απασφαλίζει αυτόματα το ηλεκτρόφρενο του μοτέρ για όσο χρόνο δίνουμε ρεύμα στο μοτέρ, για άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο, και δεν έχει πατηθεί ο αντίστοιχος τερματικός διακόπτης. Μόλις πατηθεί ο τερματικός ή κοπεί το ρεύμα, το ηλεκτρόφρενο ασφαλίζει και ακινητοποιεί το μοτέρ.

Το να έχεις τερματικούς διακόπτες που κόβουν το ρεύμα, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνο για 2 λόγους: 
1) Τα μοτέρ ρολών γενικά είναι σε σημεία που η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη και 
2) Σε μία κανονική εγκατάσταση μονοφασικών μοτέρ, αυτά δεν τροφοδοτούνται μόνιμα με ρεύμα, λόγω τρόπου χειρισμού. Οι τρόποι χειρισμού είναι βασικά 2:
2.1) Άμεσα, με μπουτονιέρα πάνω-κάτω, που δίνει φάση στο τύλιγμα του μοτέρ για άνοιγμα ή στο τύλιγμα για κλείσιμο (και που πρέπει να έχει είτε συνδεσμολογία απομόνωσης του ενός μπουτόν από το άλλο ή μηχανική διάταξη ώστε να μην μπορώ να δώσω ταυτόχρονα ρεύμα και για άνοιγμα και για κλείσιμο). Οι τερματικοί διακόπτες απλά εξασφαλίζουν ότι ακόμη και εάν κρατήσω πατημένο για υπερβολικά πολύ χρόνο το μπουτόν, το μοτέρ δεν θα παίρνει ρεύμα και το ρολό δεν θα ξεπεράσει το όριο που έχω ρυθμίσει.
2.2) Με ηλεκτρονικό πίνακα ελέγχου. Κάνει την ίδια δουλεία με την μπουτονιέρα αλλά με μερικές διαφορές. Σε ότι αφορά την ενεργοποίηση, αυτή γίνεται με εντολή από τηλεχειριστήριο ή με εντολή από μπουτόν (που συνήθως λειτουργεί με χαμηλή τάση από τον πίνακα και δεν επιδρά άμεσα στο μοτέρ αλλά αποτελεί σήμα για τον πίνακα που αποφασίζει πως να αποκριθεί). Επίσης, υπάρχουν 2 κατηγορίες πινάκων: στην 1η κατηγορία, ο πίνακας ανιχνεύει το τέλος της διαδρομής από το γεγονός ότι ο τερματικός διακόπτης έκοψε το ρεύμα και έτσι κόβει και αυτός το ρεύμα προς το μοτέρ ενώ ξέρει που βρίσκεται το ρολό και ποια πρέπει να είναι η επόμενη κίνηση. Στην 2η κατηγορία, ο πίνακας δουλεύει με χρόνο, οπότε, εάν για παράδειγμα δώσω εντολή για άνοιγμα και δεν δώσω άλλη εντολή στο μεταξύ, θα δίνει σταθερά ρεύμα για άνοιγμα για κάποιο χρόνο (πχ 1 λεπτό) και μετά θα το κόψει, θεωρώντας ότι το ρολό άνοιξε (οι πίνακες αυτού του τύπου είναι γενικά κατάλληλοι μόνο για ρολά για παράθυρα και μπαλκονόπορτες). Ανάλογα με τον τύπο του πίνακα, μπορεί να έχω και πρόσθετες δυνατότητες όπως αυτόματο κλείσιμο, σύνδεση φωτοκυττάρων ασφαλείας, έξοδο για φανό ή φωτισμό κλπ. 

Γενικά, δεν εγκαθιστώ ταυτόχρονα και μπουτόν πάνω-κάτω με άμεσο έλεγχο της φάσης (#1) και πίνακα ελέγχου (#2) για να αποφύγω την περίπτωση εσφαλμένου χειρισμού (πχ το μπουτόν να δίνει ρεύμα στο μοτέρ για άνοιγμα και ταυτόχρονα ο πίνακας ρεύμα για κλείσιμο).

----------


## vasilllis

> Βασίλη, μερικές παρατηρήσεις σχετικά με το "Καταρχην διαφωνω με την λυση μονιμης τασης και να δουλευει με τερματικο διακοπτη.":
> 
> Όλα τα μονοφασικά μοτέρ ρολών της αγοράς που γνωρίζω, έχουν τερματικούς διακόπτες που κόβουν το ρεύμα στην  τέρμα ανοιχτή και τέρμα κλειστή θέση. Οι διακόπτες αυτοί είναι ενσωματωμένοι στο μοτέρ και δεν είναι προαιρετικό εξάρτημα. 
> 
> Στα κεντρικά μοτέρ, οι τερματικοί διακόπτες είναι μέρος πλακετούλας η οποία επίσης απασφαλίζει αυτόματα το ηλεκτρόφρενο του μοτέρ για όσο χρόνο δίνουμε ρεύμα στο μοτέρ, για άνοιγμα ή κλείσιμο, και δεν έχει πατηθεί ο αντίστοιχος τερματικός διακόπτης. Μόλις πατηθεί ο τερματικός ή κοπεί το ρεύμα, το ηλεκτρόφρενο ασφαλίζει και ακινητοποιεί το μοτέρ.
> 
> Το να έχεις τερματικούς διακόπτες που κόβουν το ρεύμα, δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα επικίνδυνο για 2 λόγους: 
> 1) Τα μοτέρ ρολών γενικά είναι σε σημεία που η πρόσβαση είναι δύσκολη και 
> 2) Σε μία κανονική εγκατάσταση μονοφασικών μοτέρ, αυτά δεν τροφοδοτούνται μόνιμα με ρεύμα, λόγω τρόπου χειρισμού. Οι τρόποι χειρισμού είναι βασικά 2:
> ...



Σε αυτο σταθηκα.Για οσο χρονο δινεις ρευμα.Με τον διακοπτη που εχει βαλει ο φιλος δινει ρευμα συνεχεια..Το διακοπτη τον εχει να σταματησει το ρολο και να παρει ο χρηστης το χερρακι του απο πανω.

----------


## thm

Βασίλη, εγώ πάντως ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει τι ακριβώς έχει κάνει ο ηλεκτρολόγος του Βαγγέλη. 

Εάν τα μοτέρ είναι τα τυπικά μονοφασικά με τερματικούς διακόπτες (το πιθανότερο) και τα καλώδια από πίνακα προς ρολό έχουν τουλάχιστον 5 αγωγούς (απίθανο),  τότε είναι και εύκολο και συνηθισμένο/δοκιμασμένο, με εγκατάσταση διακλαδωτή, να κάνει κανείς και κεντρικό και τοπικό έλεγχο, πολύ εύκολα και με χαμηλό κόστος (άλλο παράδειγμα διακλαδωτή: ο MA1 της ACM). Εάν όμως έχει καλώδιο με 3 αγωγούς τότε γίνεται μεν και πάλι (χρησιμοποιείς το καλώδιο για τους αγωγούς OPEN, CLOSE και L1) και παίρνεις N και γείωση από κοντινή παροχή, που όμως πρέπει να είναι στην ίδια φάση (πχ έναν κοντινό διακόπτη ή πρίζα). Η γνώμη μου είναι πάντως ότι κάτι τέτοιο είναι ο ορισμός της κακής εγκατάστασης (όχι ότι δεν το έχω δει ποτέ).

Καλό θα ήταν να μας επιβεβαιώσει ο Βαγγέλης, τι είδους ρολά και καλωδιώσεις έχει (τύπος μοτέρ και τυχόν ηλεκτρονικού πίνακα ελέγχου, τάση λειτουργίας μοτέρ, τερματικοί, τυχόν ηλεκτρονικός πίνακας ελέγχου για κάθε μοτέρ, αριθμός πλήκτρων και αγωγών τοπικής μπουτονιέρας και εάν αυτή ελέγχει άμεσα την φάση του μοτέρ, αριθμός αγωγών καλωδίου από πίνακα ρεύματος μέχρι μοτέρ).

Αυτό το πράγμα που μερικοί επαγγελματίες δεν ξεκαθαρίζουν τις απαιτήσεις της εγκατάστασης από την αρχή και δεν συμβουλεύονται κάποιον που ξέρει, πολλές φορές κάνει τα εύκολα απίστευτα δύσκολα.

----------


## lepouras

είπε ότι τράβηξε 3 σύρματα(τα ρωτήσαμε ποιο πριν)από κάθε ρολό στον πίνακα.
Βασίλη ναι μπορεί να βάλει ένα χρονικό για να πατά και να φεύγει.
τα ρολά είναι προφανώς τα κλασικά ρολά μπαλκονόπορτας άρα μονοφασικά με τερματικά διακοπτάκια κλπ τα απλά κλασικά.
το θέμα που πρέπει να απαντήσει ο Βαγγέλης είναι σε ποιά διαδικασία θέλει να μπει.
 εξήγησα παραπάνω γιατί σε φθηνή μορφή(και γενικά δηλαδή ) ΔΕΝ μπορεί να φτιάξει οποιονδήποτε αυτοματισμό με διακόπτες. θέλει μπουτόν.
τα μόνα που του δίνουν την δυνατότητα να πατά και να φεύγει και να μην είναι διακόπτες είναι σε έξυπνα συστήματα(ΕΙΒ zigbee BMS κλπ κλπ)που έχουν μπουτόν αλλά η λειτουργία ελέγχετε από επεξεργαστές κλπ.
που έχουν από αρκετά έως υψηλό κόστος που προφανώς δεν θέλει να επωμιστεί ο άνθρωπος.
ας επιλέξει να μας πει τη λύση θέλει.
σε αυτό που έχει και φθηνή λύση ΔΕΝ γίνετε


γιαυτό επιμένω μπας και ζοριστούν μερικοί συνάδελφοι. αν ο ηλεκτρολόγος του είπε ότι γίνετε να το πληρώσει για να του βρει λύση. έτσι μπαίνει και μυαλό καμιά φορά.
το ότι το επιβεβαίωσε το μαγαζί δεν μου λέει κάτι γιατί το κάθε κατάστημα εμπορεύεται κάτι. ΔΕΝ σημαίνει ότι ο κάθε πωλητής που είναι μέσα ξέρει και είναι ηλεκτρολόγος για να σου προτείνει και να βασιστείς. αλλιώς ας πάει ο ηλεκτρολόγος του και να του βρει λύση το μαγαζί(όχι ο Βαγγέλης)
ας λύση το πρόβλημα ο ηλεκτρολόγος με το μαγαζί. όχι ο πελάτης.

και το ξαναλέω. στην υπάρχουσα κατάσταση ΔΕΝ υπάρχει φθηνή λύση.

κάνουμε ένα επάγγελμα που καλός ή κακός θέλει συνέχεια έρευνα αγοράς και ΒΙΑΒΑΣΜΑ. ΔΕΝ είναι έμαθα έναν τρόπο και αρκετά τώρα οικονομάω. αλλιώς μην μπλεκόμαστε σε πράγματα που ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε.

----------

el greco 1 (26-01-15)

----------


## cdr

Δεν μπορεσα να καταλαβω αλλα αν θελεις απαντησε μου , εκτος από τα καλωδια του κάθε κινητηρα των ρολλων (3) , τα καλωδια των διακοπτων πανε και αυτά στον πινακα ????
η συνδεονται κατευθείαν με τα μοτερ ????
σε κάθε περιπτωση πιστευω πως υπαρχει λυση αλλα θα χρειαστη καποια παραπανω αναλυση , σε ότι αφορα τα καλωδια και το πως είναι η εγκατασταση σου .
σε ότι αφορα την αλαγη από διακοπτες σε μπουτον μην ανησυχεις εκτιμω ότι το μαγαζι δεν θα αρνηθεί  κατι τετοιο !!!
και κατι ακομα , όλα τα μοτερ παιρνουν από την ιδια φαση η εχεις τριφασικο ????

----------


## αλπινιστης

Τελικα πρεπει να το κανω υπομνημα το κυκλωμα.......
ρελε ρολλων safe.JPG
Μην αφησεις ηλεκτρολογο να σου κανει αυτοματισμο με καστανιας! 99% θα σου καψει μοτερ!!
Δες το κυκλωμα και οτι αποριες εχεις ρωτα.
Θα χρειαστεις να μεγαλωσεις τα ρελε που φαινονται σε 4 επαφων (3 ρολα + διασφαλιση) και να παραλληλισεις αλλα δυο τριων επαφων για τα υπολοιπα ρολα.

----------


## lepouras

Αλέξανδρε αυτό είχα και εγώ κατά νου αλλά ο Βαγγέλης δεν θέλει να έχει στις μπαλκονόπορτες μπουτόν ρολού αλλά διακόπτες ρολού.
οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις στο κύκλωμα αν παραμήνει στο άνοιγμα ένας, μόλις τελειώσει πχ με το κατέβασμα θα ξανά ανέβει.
γιαυτό είπαμε. ας αποφασίσει τη θέλει.
αυτό το κυκλοματάκι που έχεις μπορεί να μπει τοπικά σε κάθε ρολο(μέσα στο κουτί του ρολου ή σε κάποιο κουτί εντοιχισμένο) και μπορεί να γίνει με μικρορελε και να μην πιάνει χώρο.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Αλέξανδρε αυτό είχα και εγώ κατά νου αλλά ο Βαγγέλης δεν θέλει να έχει στις μπαλκονόπορτες μπουτόν ρολού αλλά διακόπτες ρολού.
> οπότε όπως καταλαβαίνεις στο κύκλωμα αν παραμήνει στο άνοιγμα ένας, μόλις τελειώσει πχ με το κατέβασμα θα ξανά ανέβει.
> γιαυτό είπαμε. ας αποφασίσει τη θέλει.
> αυτό το κυκλοματάκι που έχεις μπορεί να μπει τοπικά σε κάθε ρολο(μέσα στο κουτί του ρολου ή σε κάποιο κουτί εντοιχισμένο) και μπορεί να γίνει με μικρορελε και να μην πιάνει χώρο.



???? Γιατι διακοπτες????

----------


## thm

Αλέξανδρε, εξαιρετική λύση. Και πάλι όμως δεν μένει το πρόβλημα ότι δεν έχει αρκετούς αγωγούς από πίνακα μέχρι ρολλό για να το υλοποιήσει?

----------


## αλπινιστης

> πρόσφατα και έβαλα ρολά ηλεκτρικά, *τραβήξαμε γραμμές από κάθε ρολό στον πίνακα* με το σκεπτικό να μπει ένας κεντρικός διακόπτης που να ανοιγοκλείνει τα ρολά.



Πατησα στο 1ο ποστ....

----------


## lepouras

> ???? Γιατι διακοπτες????



από το #12. <<Ξερώ ότι *δεν θέλω* τοπικούς *διακόπτες με επαναφορά*>>
thm το σχέδιο του Αλέξανδρου μπαίνει τοπικά και όχι στον πίνακα. οπότε φτάνουν αυτά που έχει.

----------


## thm

Όμως Γιάννη, έτσι χρειάζεται να δώσει 2 γραμμές από το "ΠΙΝΑΚΑΣ" (πάνω, κάτω) που είναι ο κεντρικός διακόπτης, και άρα λογικά θα είναι κοντά στον πίνακα του ρεύματος, συν 3 ακόμη γραμμές (L, N και γείωση προς μοτέρ).

----------


## lepouras

τα L,N PE τα παίρνει τοπικά που έτσι και αλλιώς έχει τροφοδοτηθεί το κάθε ρολό.
η εντολή του Αλέξανδρου ενεργοποιούν μόνο τα ρελε. τα ρεύματα είναι τοπικά.

----------


## thm

Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι κάθε ρολό παίρνει από άλλο τοπικό καλώδιο ρεύμα. Η περιγραφή που κάνει ο Βαγγέλης είναι τελείως ασαφής (πχ "η καλωδιωση φευγει απο τον πινακα για καθε ρολο και ειναι 3 καλωδια. αν θυμαμαι σωστα φαση - ουδετερος και επιστροφη") μπορεί κάλλιστα να αφορά το καλώδιο που δίνει ρεύμα από τον ηλεκτρολογικό πίνακα στο κάθε μοτέρ (εκτός εάν μου διέφυγε κάτι).

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Δεν είμαι τόσο σίγουρος ότι κάθε ρολό παίρνει από άλλο τοπικό καλώδιο ρεύμα.



Δεν εχει σημασια με ποια φαση δουλευει το καθε ρολο. Σιγουρα σε περιπτωση 3φασικης παροχης θα ειναι σε τυχαιες φασεις φορτωμενα.  Απο την στιγμη ομως που εχουμε 2 καλωδια προς τον πινακα απο καθε διακοπτη, στελνουμε την δικη μας φαση και χρησιμοποιουμε τον υπαρχον ουδετερο.





> "η καλωδιωση φευγει απο τον πινακα για καθε ρολο και ειναι 3 καλωδια.



Μια χαρα ειναι. Χρειαζομαστε μονο τα 2 και ολο το συστημα μπαινει στον πινακα (εφ οσον υπαρχει αρκετος χωρος)

----------


## vasilllis

ωραιο σχεδιακι
Τι γινεται ομως αν την ωρα που καποιος κεντρικα το κατεβαζει παει ο πιτσιρικας τοπικα να πατησει πανω?
Βαλε και μια προσταστια για απομονωση τοπικων την ωρα λειτουργιας της απομακρυσμενης.

----------


## lepouras

Βασίλη έτσι όπως το έχει ο Αλέξανδρος την στιγμή που ενεργοποιείτε το κάθε ρελε(πάνω κάτω) κόβει την φάση προς τον διακόπτη. οπότε και να πατήσουν θα είναι νεκρό απλά. και έχει και μανδάλωση μεταξύ των ρελε ώστε και κεντρικά να πατήσεις το δεύτερο μπουτον ταυτόχρονα δεν θα ενεργοποιηθούν τα αντίστοιχα ρελε.

----------

αλπινιστης (26-01-15), 

vasilllis (27-01-15)

----------


## αλπινιστης

Ειπαμε, υπομνημα θα το κανω!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## vasilllis

> Ειπαμε, υπομνημα θα το κανω!!!



λαθος δεν το προσεξα(μελετησα καλα) ...πολυ σωστος...

----------

αλπινιστης (27-01-15)

----------


## FILMAN

> Τελικα πρεπει να το κανω υπομνημα το κυκλωμα.......
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 54763
> Μην αφησεις ηλεκτρολογο να σου κανει αυτοματισμο με καστανιας! 99% θα σου καψει μοτερ!!
> Δες το κυκλωμα και οτι αποριες εχεις ρωτα.
> Θα χρειαστεις να μεγαλωσεις τα ρελε που φαινονται σε 4 επαφων (3 ρολα + διασφαλιση) και να παραλληλισεις αλλα δυο τριων επαφων για τα υπολοιπα ρολα.



Έτσι. Μόνο που η ηλεκτρική μανδάλωση με τα πηνία των ρελέ είναι περιττή, αφού αν ενεργοποιηθούν και τα δύο ρελέ μαζί, το ρολλό απλά θα κατεβαίνει (το αριστερό ρελέ θα έχει κόψει μέσω της κλειστής επαφής του την παροχή προς την επαφή του δεξιού ρελέ).

----------


## αλπινιστης

> Έτσι. Μόνο που η ηλεκτρική μανδάλωση με τα πηνία των ρελέ είναι περιττή, αφού αν ενεργοποιηθούν και τα δύο ρελέ μαζί, το ρολλό απλά θα κατεβαίνει (το αριστερό ρελέ θα έχει κόψει μέσω της κλειστής επαφής του την παροχή προς την επαφή του δεξιού ρελέ).



Εχεις δικιο. Τωρα παρατηρησα οτι ειναι διπλοασφαλισμενο. Οντως το κομματι της διασφαλισης των πηνιων ειναι περιττο.

----------


## lepouras

καλά. διπλόκλείδωνε εσύ και δεν πειράζει. πάντως στο τσίμπησα το σχεδιάκι. :Lol:  μπήκε στο αρχείο. :Tongue2: 
ετσι και αλλιώς η διάφορα στην τιμή του μιας η δυο επαφών είναι μικρή. εγώ το βλέπω με μικρά ρελε δίπλα(σε εντοιχισμένο κουτί) η μέσα στο ρολο. οπότε και με ένα τριπλό καλώδιο τα παίρνεις παραλληλα όλα. και μόνο ένα χρονικό κεντρικά για να το πατάς και να φεύγεις.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> καλά. διπλόκλείδωνε εσύ και δεν πειράζει. πάντως στο τσίμπησα το σχεδιάκι. μπήκε στο αρχείο.



Σου εχω και μια παραλαγη με μονο 1 μπουτον, για χρηση εκει που εχεις μονο 2 καλωδια προς καθε διακοπτη. (το ειχα βαλει σε μεζονετα με 14 ρολλα)
Χωρις ομως διασφαλιση του πιτσιρικα που θα πατησει το τοπικο την ωρα που δουλευουν ολα (15sec περιπου)

----------


## lepouras

από την στιγμή που κόβεις την φάση προς των διακόπτη δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. συνήθως τα προτιμώ αποκεντρωμένα τέτοια φτηνά κόλπα(κοντά στο σημείο που χρειαζόμαστε ανά μονάδα) γιατί στο τέλος το κόστος των καλωδίων κοστίζει  περισσότερο από τον αυτοματισμό. και έτσι όπως το έχεις σε χώρο με δύο πινάκες(μεζονέτα κλπ κλπ) απλά κάνεις την εντολή και τα πηνία των ρελε με 24 βολτ και αποφεύγεις και άλλα δυσάρεστα και είσαι και εντός κανονισμών.

----------


## αλπινιστης

> από την στιγμή που κόβεις την φάση προς των διακόπτη δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. συνήθως τα προτιμώ αποκεντρωμένα τέτοια φτηνά κόλπα(κοντά στο σημείο που χρειαζόμαστε ανά μονάδα) γιατί στο τέλος το κόστος των καλωδίων κοστίζει  περισσότερο από τον αυτοματισμό. και έτσι όπως το έχεις σε χώρο με δύο πινάκες(μεζονέτα κλπ κλπ) απλά κάνεις την εντολή και τα πηνία των ρελε με 24 βολτ και αποφεύγεις και άλλα δυσάρεστα και είσαι και εντός κανονισμών.



Για σενα σχεδιαζω οτι γουσταρεις!  :Wub:

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε ίσως να βρείτε ενδιαφέρον ένα που σχεδίασα εγώ και το εγκατέστησα πρόσφατα. Το σχέδιο είναι για 5 ρολά και μπήκε στον πίνακα. Τα γκρίζα ρελέ έχουν πηνίο 24V~ και προορίζονται για τις γενικές εντολές πάνω - κάτω του κτιρίου ολόκληρου. Δίνοντας 24V~ και στα δυο γκρι ρελέ ταυτόχρονα, αν υπήρχαν ρολά σε κίνηση, ακινητοποιούνται.

Το κτίριο είχε 6 πίνακες με ρολά, και συγκεκριμένα 3 πίνακες των 5 ρολών, έναν των 6 ρολών, έναν των 11 ρολών και ένα των 13 ρολών. Στους πίνακες με πάνω από 5 ρολά είχε και μερικό ομαδικό κλείσιμο 3 συγκεκριμένων ρολών αλλά ας μην το μπερδεύουμε περισσότερο.

Στο κύκλωμα έχει ληφθεί μέριμνα για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να πάει στραβά.

----------

αλπινιστης (27-01-15), 

lepouras (28-01-15), 

psirakis (09-04-15)

----------


## panos318

Παιδιά τα ρολά έχουν 2 τερματικά άνω και κάτω μέσα στο μοτέρ τους αν κόψει το τερματικό και να έχεις πατημένο τον διακόπτη δεν θα κάνει τίποτα το ρολό ούτε παθαίνει βλάβη
οπότε εάν βάλεις 2 ρελε με μανδαλοση μεταξύ τους το ένα για την επάνω κίνηση και το άλω για την κάτω κίνηση και ένα χρονικό off delay για το πόση ώρα θα εχει τάση στα ρολά έλυσες το προβλημα

----------


## vagroul

Καλημέρα και σας υπερευχαριστώ όλους για την ανταπόκριση που δεν την περίμενα τόσο πολύ. Συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση αλλά δεν μπορώ να μπαίνω συχνά λόγω δουλειάς,
Το κύκλωμα είναι μονοφασικό. από τον πίνακα φεύγουν 5 καλώδια για κάθε ρολό ( είχα πει 3 αρχικά αλλά εχθές που πήγα σπίτι τα κοίταξα πάλι.) δεν ξερώ πως είναι η συνδεσμολογία του κάθε ρολού με τον τοπικό διακόπτη ( δεν σκεφτικά να βγάλω ένα διακόπτη να δω ποσά καλώδια έχει από πίσω αν και θυμάμαι ότι εκεί ήταν 3) θα το κάνω όταν πάω σπίτι ξανά. Το κάθε ρολό έχει δικό του κύκλωμα και δεν έχει σχέση με άλλο ρολό η ρεύμα με τον χώρο που είναι. Στον πίνακα υπάρχει χώρος για τα ρελέ και ότι άλλο χρειαστεί γιατί είχε προβλεφθεί αρχικά.  Επίσης από τον πίνακα φεύγει ένας αγωγός ( θα δω και εκεί με ποσά καλώδια) και πάει διπλά από την πόρτα της εισόδου και εκεί έχει μπει ο κεντρικός διακόπτης που είναι μπουτον και όχι όπως οι τοπικοί.
Τα ρολά δεν έχουν κάποιο πινακάκι παρά μονό το limit πάνω και κάτω που κόβει το ρεύμα όταν το ρολό έρθει στην αντίστοιχη θέση.
Από ότι καταλαβαίνω υπάρχει τρόπος να κρατήσω τους τοπικούς διακόπτες όπως είναι.

----------


## vagroul

> Παιδιά τα ρολά έχουν 2 τερματικά άνω και κάτω μέσα στο μοτέρ τους αν κόψει το τερματικό και να έχεις πατημένο τον διακόπτη δεν θα κάνει τίποτα το ρολό ούτε παθαίνει βλάβη
> οπότε εάν βάλεις 2 ρελε με μανδαλοση μεταξύ τους το ένα για την επάνω κίνηση και το άλω για την κάτω κίνηση και ένα χρονικό off delay για το πόση ώρα θα εχει τάση στα ρολά έλυσες το προβλημα



αυτο ηταν το αρχικο που μου μου ειχαν πει αλλα τελικα καταληξαμε στο οτι δεν γινετε με τα τοπικα σε μορφη διακοπτη γιατι μπορει να ειναι πατημενος καποιος διακοπτης και να καψει το μοτερ.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν θα κάψει το μοτέρ. Ο Γιάννης το εξήγησε αλλά δεν το κατάλαβες. Φαντάσου ότι σε ένα ρολό έχεις αφήσει πατημένο τον τοπικό διακόπτη στο κατέβασμα. Πηγαίνεις λοιπόν και πατάς ομαδικό ανέβασμα από το κεντρικό χειριστήριο. Τα ρολά ανοίγουν όλα. Μόλις ανέβουν όλα πάνω τί γίνεται μετά; Αυτό με τον πατημένο διακόπτη θα ξανακατέβει. *Αυτό θέλεις;*

----------


## vagroul

οχι σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω κατι τετοιο. αυτο που περιγραφεις θελει τοπικα μπουτον οχι διακοπτες σωστα?

----------


## lepouras

ναι.........

----------

FILMAN (29-01-15)

----------


## 744

Βαγγέλη δες το PM σου.

----------


## psirakis

Αγαπητε FILMAN... Δεν μπορώ να δω/κατεβασω τα συνημμένα.  Μπορείς να τα ξαναανεβασεις?

----------


## FILMAN

Αλέξανδρε πατώντας πάνω του ανοίγει κανονικά...

----------


## κολας

Καλησπέρα!προσπαθώ να φτιάξω έναν αυτοματισμό ρολλών!Θέλω να τα ανοιγω  και κλείνω με μπουτον είτε τοππικά είτε με μαστερ κεντρικά!Είδα το  σχεδιο του Αλέξανδρου(πολύ καλό) όμως σε αυτο να φανταστώ οτι τα ρολλά  ανεβαίνουν και κατεβαίνουν όσο κάποιος έχει το χέρι του στο μπουτον,αν  το αφίσει τότε σταματά ακαριαία!Οπότε βάζοντας μια αυτοσυγκράτιση σε  κάθε μπουτον,και 2 delay off με 10 second περιθώριο μέχρι να  ανέβουν-κατέβουν τα ρολλά πιστεύω οτι λύνουμε το θεμα απο την πλεύρα του  μαστερ και έτσι πχ οταν παταμε το πανω κουμπι του μαστερ τότε ακομή και  να το αφήσουμε τα ρολλά ανεβαίνουν όλα για 10s.Τωρα για να γίνει αυτο  και τοπικά φαντάζομαι ότι και με άλλα δυο ρελε μπορεί να υλοποιηθεί όμως  αυξάνονται τα ρελε!Εχει κανείς καμία καλύτερη ιδέα?Στο πρόχειρο  συμπηρωμα σχεδίου που έκανα απλά πρόσθεσα μια no η οποία ειναι παράλληλα  με το ενα μπουτον!Επίσης μολίς πατιθει το μπουτον παίρνει τάση και το  delay off οπότε και ανοίγει η επαφή μετά απο 10s!! 
ρελε ρολλων.jpg

----------


## vasilllis

μια σκεψη ειναι στιγμιαιο πατημα να δουλευει το delay και συνεχες πατημα να μην λειτουργει.Παλεψε το λιγο γιατι ετσι δεν μπορειςνα κατεβασεις το ρολο μεχρι την μεση ας πουμε.

----------


## κολας

Κατάλαβα τι λες!κεντρικά όπως φαίνεται έχει λιθεί το θέμα!Τοπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει να πάω τα ρολά μέχρι ένα συγκεκριμενο σημειό απλά θέλω είτε να ανεβαίνουν μέχρι τερμα πάνω είτε τέρμα κάτω όταν πατάω το μπουτον!

----------


## FILMAN

Γιατί να βάλεις δυο χρονικά;

----------


## κολας

Επειδή θέλω  μόλις φτάσει πάνω ή κατω να ξεοπλίσει το ρελε!Το delay off θα δίνει ενα χρονικό περιθωριο μέχρι να απενεργοποιηθούν τα κάθε ρελε που θα πατηθούν!

----------


## κολας

Το κάθε χρονικό θα ειναι για το κάθε ρελε!Εχεις καμια ιδία Φίλιππε?

----------


## FILMAN

Και δεν μπορεί να γίνει με ένα;

----------


## κολας

ρελε ρολλων.jpg
Κατι τέτοιο!Για να το λες εσύ πρέει να γείνεται!Θα το ξανακοιτάξω!Το τοπικό μέρος όμως πως το λύνω για να ανεβαίνει ή κατεβαίνει οταν πατάω(όχι στιγμιαία)?Ενας τρόπος είναι να βάλω και άλλα 2 ρελε τοπικά αλλά θα γίνει υπερβολικό το κυκλωμα!

----------


## κολας

Έχεις δίκιο μπωρεί να γινει με ένα!
ρελε ρολλων.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Τί έχεις κάνει εκεί με το χρονικό δεν κατάλαβα, στην προηγούμενη σελίδα έχω βάλει ένα σχετικό σχήμα. Επίσης έχεις υπερβάλει λίγο με τις μανδαλώσεις, εφόσον και τα δυο ρελέ δεν μπορούν να οπλίσουν μαζί (το πηνίο του ενός περνάει από επαφή NCτου άλλου) δεν υπάρχει λόγος το ρελέ καθόδου να κόβει την παροχή του κύριου κυκλώματος του ρελέ ανόδου και αντίστροφα.

----------


## κολας

Το χρονικό το εβαλα ετσι ώστε είτε πάρει τάση απο το ένα είτε απο το άλλο μπουτόν,θα μετρισει 10s και μετά θα ανόιξει η κάθε επαφή του delay off οπότε και θα αποδιεγερθεί το πηνίο!Αν πατήσω π.χ το μπουτον  της ανόδου(στιγμιαία) τοτε λόγο αυτοσυγκράτησης που έχω παράλληλα(κ1),  το ρελε θα είναι οπλσμένο.Ακόμη και όταν φτάσει πάνω το ρολό πάλυ θα είναι οπλισμένο οπότε ο τρόπος για να ξεοπλίσει είναι να βάλω ενα delay off και να και περάσω την τάση πρώτα από μια κλειστη επαφή του delay off και μετα προς το πηνίο όπως και φαίνεται στο σχέδιο!

----------


## FILMAN

Με δουλεύεις; Εδώ έχεις γεφυρώσει μεταξύ τους τις εξόδους από τα μπουτόν!

----------


## κολας

Αν λες για την no k1 που είναι στο μπουτον,αυτη είναι αυτοσυγκρατηση οπως ξέρεις και εσύ!Τώρα αν αναφέρεσαι στης επαφές του delay off αυτες είναι 2 ξεχωριστές και όχι μια κοινή!!Θα το επεξεργαστω καλήτερα!!!

----------


## FILMAN

Αναφέρομαι σε αυτό που σου έχω κυκλώσει με κόκκινα... Στην ουσία έχεις παραλληλίσει τα δυο μπουτόν!

----------


## κολας

έχεις δίκιο!!

----------


## mikemtb

> Έκανα ανακαίνιση πρόσφατα και έβαλα ρολά ηλεκτρικά, τραβήξαμε γραμμές από κάθε ρολό στον πίνακα..... ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου... ότι είναι απλό και γίνετε με κάποια ρελέ καστανιάς αν τα θυμάμαι σωστά



Ωραιο ηλεκτρολογο βρήκες... Θα επρεπε να ειχε τραβήξει 5x1.5  και όχι 3x1.5
Τι λυση εφαρμοσες τελικά ? 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## αλπινιστης

Καλημερα Μιχαλη!
Που να θυμαται μετα απο 5 χρονια..?






> Ωραιο ηλεκτρολογο βρήκες... Θα επρεπε να ειχε τραβήξει 5x1.5  και όχι 3x1.5
> Τι λυση εφαρμοσες τελικά ? 
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------

mikemtb (08-10-20)

----------


## 744

Μην άλλαξε και σπίτι????

----------


## ttoni

> κατι μου λεει οτι πηγε να κανει εξυπνο σπιτι με instabus.



Ενημερωτικά:

instabus απο το "Installation Bus" ειναι το αρχικό BUS Σύστημα το οποίο εφευρέθηκε από την κοινοπραξία Siemens, berker, Gira, Jung, Merten. 

Το συγκεκριμένο πρότυπο καταργήθηκε το 2001 :Rolleyes: .

Τωρα υπάρχει το ΚΝΧ.

----------

mikemtb (08-10-20)

----------


## ttoni

> *καλημέρα, ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής αν έχει κάποιος ιδέα.
> Έκανα ανακαίνιση πρόσφατα και έβαλα ρολά ηλεκτρικά, τραβήξαμε γραμμές από κάθε ρολό στον πίνακα με το σκεπτικό να μπει ένας κεντρικός διακόπτης που να ανοιγοκλείνει τα ρολά. Σε κάθε ρόλο υπάρχει τοπικός διακόπτης μπουτον (όχι αυτός που κάθεσαι και τον πατάς για να ανοιγοκλείσει) σύνολο ρολών 6*
> 
> Το πρόβλημα είναι το εξής ενώ αρχικά μου είχαν πει από γνωστό κατάστημα πωλήσεις ηλεκτρολογικών ( και ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου όπως του είχαν πει από το κατάστημα) ότι είναι απλό και γίνετε με κάποια ρελέ καστανιάς αν τα θυμάμαι σωστά όταν φτάσαμε στο σημείο να κάνουμε την εγκατάσταση μου είπαν ότι δεν γίνετε να γίνει όπως είχαμε πει αρχικά και ότι για να δουλεύει θα πρέπει όλα τα ρολά να είναι στην ιδία θέση, δηλαδή για τα κατεβάσω θα πρέπει να είναι όλα πάνω και για να τα ανεβάσω θα πρέπει να είναι όλα κάτω άρα αποκλείουμε το να είναι κάποιο ρολό στην μέση ή στην κατάσταση που θέλω να φέρω τα υπόλοιπα. Μπορεί να βοηθήσει κάποιος?



Η περιγραφόμενη λειτουργία που θέλεις είναι εύκολα υλοποιήσιμη με  ΚΝΧ η PLC. Το θέμα είναι το πόσο είσαι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσεις για τα υλικά και τις τροποποιήσεις (τερματικούς διακόπτες, καλώδια, εργασία, Λογισμικό ETS5 για ΚΝΧ=κόστος 1000€) :Wink: .
image_2020-10-08_203721.png

----------


## chipakos-original

Μιάς και οι απαντήσεις συνεχίζονται να δίνονται παρ΄όλο που το θέμα δημιουργήθηκε το 2015 να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι αν υπάρχουν οι κλασικοί δύο τερματικοί στο ρολό, τότε με ένα διακόπτη ρολού legrand ο χειρισμός γίνεται άρτια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν δηλαδή πηγαίνει τάση στο ρολό τότε παρεμβάλοντας ενδιάμεσα τον διακόπτη ρολού έχουμε τις δύο κινήσεις πάνω και κάτω και αν χρειαστούμε και stop στην μέση της διαδρομής. Αν θυμάμαι καλά 20 ευρώ έχει ο διακόπτης.

----------


## ttoni

> Μιάς και οι απαντήσεις συνεχίζονται να δίνονται παρ΄όλο που το θέμα δημιουργήθηκε το 2015 να προσθέσω κι εγώ ότι αν υπάρχουν οι κλασικοί δύο τερματικοί στο ρολό, τότε με ένα διακόπτη ρολού legrand ο χειρισμός γίνεται άρτια χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα. Αν δηλαδή πηγαίνει τάση στο ρολό τότε παρεμβάλοντας ενδιάμεσα τον διακόπτη ρολού έχουμε τις δύο κινήσεις πάνω και κάτω και αν χρειαστούμε και stop στην μέση της διαδρομής. Αν θυμάμαι καλά 20 ευρώ έχει ο διακόπτης.



Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Δεν νομίζω να είναι σωστό το να δίνεις 230V σε έναν τερματικό διακόπτη ο οποίος έχει φτιαχτεί για χαμηλές τάσεις. Θα αναφέρεσαι πιθανών σε τερματικό μαγνητικό διακόπτη NC στο παράδειγμα μας (Normal Open). Αυτοί οι διακόπτες χρησιμοποιούνται για κυκλώματα ελέγχου (χαμηλής τάσης και έντασης έως 6Α) και όχι για κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας :Unsure: . 

Καληνύχτα.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Δεν νομίζω να είναι σωστό το να δίνεις 230V σε έναν τερματικό διακόπτη ο οποίος έχει φτιαχτεί για χαμηλές τάσεις. Θα αναφέρεσαι πιθανών σε τερματικό μαγνητικό διακόπτη NC στο παράδειγμα μας (Normal Open). Αυτοί οι διακόπτες χρησιμοποιούνται για κυκλώματα ελέγχου (χαμηλής τάσης και έντασης έως 6Α) και όχι για κυκλώματα τροφοδοσίας. 
> 
> Καληνύχτα.



Αφού ο τερματικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος στα ρολά να κόβει τα 230βολτ τότε με έναν διακόπτη ρολών κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς πολλά πολλά.Συγκεκριμένα ρολά που είναι μέχρι 250watt χρησιμοποιούν μικροδιακόπτη σαν τερματικό και κόβουν μια χαρά τα 230 volt.Ολα τα ρολά γκαραζόπορτας έτσι λειτουργούν. Πάρα πολλά ρολά τέντας επίσης έτσι λειτουργούν.Οι πλακέτες μπαίνουν όταν τα μοτέρ είναι χαμηλής τάσης.

----------


## ttoni

> Αφού ο τερματικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος στα ρολά να κόβει τα 230βολτ τότε με έναν διακόπτη ρολών κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς πολλά πολλά.Συγκεκριμένα ρολά που είναι μέχρι 250watt χρησιμοποιούν μικροδιακόπτη σαν τερματικό και κόβουν μια χαρά τα 230 volt.Ολα τα ρολά γκαραζόπορτας έτσι λειτουργούν. Πάρα πολλά ρολά τέντας επίσης έτσι λειτουργούν.Οι πλακέτες μπαίνουν όταν τα μοτέρ είναι χαμηλής τάσης.



Τα τερματικα καταλήγουν στα ρολλα γκαραζοπορτας στην πλακέτα. Αλλα απο περιέργεια δειξε μου εαν θέλεις τερματικό στα 230V και 10Α που να ειναι σε αμπερ ισα με τον διακόπτη των ρολλών :Rolleyes:

----------


## chipakos-original

> Τα τερματικα καταλήγουν στα ρολλα γκαραζοπορτας στην πλακέτα. Αλλα απο περιέργεια δειξε μου εαν θέλεις τερματικό στα 230V και 10Α που να ειναι σε αμπερ ισα με τον διακόπτη των ρολλών



Πήγαινε και αγόρασε αύριο το πρωί από τον Καύκα, διακόπτη Legrand για ρολό. Εγώ δεν πουλάω, μόνο αγοράζω και τοποθετώ.Η εμπειρία μου είναι λίγο μικρή και αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω μπορώ να το εγγυηθώ για 10 χρόνια λειτουργίας χωρίς πρόβλημα. Θα σου δώσει αυτόν τον διακόπτη που σου ανέβασα.Και ναι σου βρήκα σε λιγότερο από 2 λεπτά τα χαρακτηριστικά που ζήτησες https://e-damianakis.gr/category-100...f=bestprice.gr *Διακόπτης* Ρολών *χωνευτός 10A 250V (Κρεμ) Ivory* 10 A - 250 V~ Γιατί δεν μπορείς να βρεις εσύ?? Τον ζήτησες και δεν σου τον έδωσαν???? Πάρε κι άλλον ένα διακόπτη ρολών https://www.ergo-tel.gr/product_info.php?products_id=14501. Νομίζω ότι υπάρχουν χιλιάδες αν ψάξεις και ναι είναι 10Α στα 250volt. Και ναι λειτουργούν αυτόνομα χωρίς καμία πλακέτα.Και ναι έχω τοποθετήσει την τελευταία 10 ετία καμιά 30ριά χωρίς κανένα πρόβλημα μέχρι σήμερα.

----------


## ttoni

> Πήγαινε και αγόρασε αύριο το πρωί από τον Καύκα, διακόπτη Legrand για ρολό. Εγώ δεν πουλάω, μόνο αγοράζω και τοποθετώ.Η εμπειρία μου είναι λίγο μικρή και αυτό που έγραψα πιο πάνω μπορώ να το εγγυηθώ για 10 χρόνια λειτουργίας χωρίς πρόβλημα.



Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Πάντα με καλή διάθεση για κουβέντα σου λέω τα παραπάνω. Για τερματικό αναφερθηκες που παρεμβάλεις μεταξύ διακόπτη και μοτερ το οποίο τερματικό θα πρέπει να ειναι 230/10A όπως του διακόπτη ρολόν.  Στα 22 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με ηλεκτρολογικα οικοδομης και βιομηχανία δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο.

Έχω τοποθετήση εκατοντάδες στην βιομηχανία. Στο Site του Καυκά δεν εντόπισα τερματικό με τέτοια στοιχεία. Στειλε ένα Snap Shot εάν θέλεις. Αλλιώς και πάλι δεν πειράζει. Κουβέντα να γίνεται φιλική θέλω και δεν ειρωνεύομαι καθόλου :Smile:

----------


## picdev

τα ρολά με αντίλειψη εμποδίου δεν πρεπει να έχουν μόνιμα φάση στις εντολές, ετσι λενε οι οδηγίες τουλάχιστον σε αυτά που αγόρασα .
οι ασφόρα εχουν διακόπτη που δουλεύει οσο τον πατάς, πάντως με 15ε αγοράζεις shelly που εχει στοπ και έλεγχο μεσω ιντερνετ , ενώ μπορεις να δωσεις εντολη για ολα τα ρολά μαζί

----------


## chipakos-original

> τα ρολά με αντίλειψη εμποδίου δεν πρεπει να έχουν μόνιμα φάση στις εντολές, ετσι λενε οι οδηγίες τουλάχιστον σε αυτά που αγόρασα .
> οι ασφόρα εχουν διακόπτη που δουλεύει οσο τον πατάς, πάντως με 15ε αγοράζεις shelly που εχει στοπ και έλεγχο μεσω ιντερνετ , ενώ μπορεις να δωσεις εντολη για ολα τα ρολά μαζί



Σωστά......

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα Δημήτρη. Πάντα με καλή διάθεση για κουβέντα σου λέω τα παραπάνω. Για τερματικό αναφερθηκες που παρεμβάλεις μεταξύ διακόπτη και μοτερ το οποίο τερματικό θα πρέπει να ειναι 230/10A όπως του διακόπτη ρολόν.  Στα 22 χρόνια που ασχολούμαι με ηλεκτρολογικα οικοδομης και βιομηχανία δεν έχω δει κάτι τέτοιο.
> 
> Έχω τοποθετήση εκατοντάδες στην βιομηχανία. Στο Site του Καυκά δεν εντόπισα τερματικό με τέτοια στοιχεία. Στειλε ένα Snap Shot εάν θέλεις. Αλλιώς και πάλι δεν πειράζει. Κουβέντα να γίνεται φιλική θέλω και δεν ειρωνεύομαι καθόλου



Συγνώμη σου έστειλα το Link του διακόπτη για να τον δεις και να τον αγοράσεις, τι άλλο να στείλω???Εγώ δεν ανφέρθηκα σε τερματικό διότι αυτός βρίσκεται ενσωματωμένος πάνω στο μοτέρ και αφορά τον κατασκευαστή του κάθε μοτέρ.και μάλιστα σου έστειλα και δεύτερο Link για αγορά διακόπτη 10Α 230V από άλλο πωλητή στη Θεσσαλονίκη.Δεν παίρνω τίποτε από αυτά που λέμε σαν ειρωνεία, αλλά υπάρχουν διακόπτες που κάνουν την δουλειά χωρίς ΤΙΠΟΤΕ ΕΝΔΙΑΜΕΣΑ αυτό έγραψα στο #74

----------


## ttoni

> τα ρολά με αντίλειψη εμποδίου δεν πρεπει να έχουν μόνιμα φάση στις εντολές, ετσι λενε οι οδηγίες τουλάχιστον σε αυτά που αγόρασα .
> οι ασφόρα εχουν διακόπτη που δουλεύει οσο τον πατάς, πάντως με 15ε αγοράζεις shelly που εχει στοπ και έλεγχο μεσω ιντερνετ , ενώ μπορεις να δωσεις εντολη για ολα τα ρολά μαζί



Καλησπέρα Άκη

Σωστά για την φάση. :Smile: 
To shelly είναι ρελε απ οτι είδα η κάνω λάθος;

----------


## ttoni

> Συγνώμη σου έστειλα το Link του διακόπτη για να τον δεις και να τον αγοράσεις, τι άλλο να στείλω???Εγώ δεν ανφέρθηκα σε τερματικό διότι αυτός βρίσκεται ενσωματωμένος πάνω στο μοτ΄ςερ. Αυτό αφορά τον κατασκευαστή του κάθε μοτέρ.και μάλιστα σου έστειλα και δεύτερο Link για αγορά διακόπτη 10 Α 230 Βολτ από άλλο πωλητή στη Θεσσαλονίκη.Δεν παίρνω τίποτε σαν ειρωνεία.



τωρα πλακα κανεις. Εσυ μιλούσες για τερματικό που παρεμβάλεις μεταξύ αυτου του διακόπτη ρολού και του μοτέρ. Λες να μην ξερω τι ειναι ο διακόπτης που μου δειχνείς;

----------


## chipakos-original

> τωρα πλακα κανεις. Εσυ μιλούσες για τερματικό που παρεμβάλεις μεταξύ αυτου του διακόπτη ρολού και του μοτέρ. Λες να μην ξερω τι ειναι ο διακόπτης που μου δειχνείς;



Δεν ξέρεις σήμερα το έμαθες και ούτε έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το #74 γι αυτό σου το γράφω ξανά εδώ ........Αφού ο τερματικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος στα ρολά να κόβει τα 230βολτ *τότε με έναν διακόπτη ρολών κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς πολλά πολλά*.Συγκεκριμένα ρολά που είναι μέχρι 250watt χρησιμοποιούν μικροδιακόπτη σαν τερματικό και κόβουν μια χαρά τα 230 volt.Ολα τα ρολά γκαραζόπορτας έτσι λειτουργούν. Πάρα πολλά ρολά τέντας επίσης έτσι λειτουργούν.Οι πλακέτες μπαίνουν όταν τα μοτέρ είναι χαμηλής τάσης........

----------


## chipakos-original

Καληνύχτα πάω για ύπνο.

----------


## ttoni

> Δεν ξέρεις σήμερα το έμαθες και ούτε έκανες τον κόπο να διαβάσεις το #74 γι αυτό σου το γράφω ξανά εδώ ........Αφού ο τερματικός διακόπτης είναι σχεδιασμένος στα ρολά να κόβει τα 230βολτ *τότε με έναν διακόπτη ρολών κάνεις την δουλειά σου χωρίς πολλά πολλά*.Συγκεκριμένα ρολά που είναι μέχρι 250watt χρησιμοποιούν μικροδιακόπτη σαν τερματικό και κόβουν μια χαρά τα 230 volt.Ολα τα ρολά γκαραζόπορτας έτσι λειτουργούν. Πάρα πολλά ρολά τέντας επίσης έτσι λειτουργούν.Οι πλακέτες μπαίνουν όταν τα μοτέρ είναι χαμηλής τάσης........



Καλα καλα μην ρίχνεις πυρηνικά. Για το Post 1 του αυτοματισμού δηλαδή έτσι το κάνεις?  Πως αντιλαμβανεται ο διακόπτης ότι έχουν ανεβει όλα τα ρολά στο κεντρικό σημειο εννοώ;

Καληνύχτα Δημήτρη και συγνώμη εαν σε κουρασα :Smile: .

----------


## chipakos-original

Οταν χρησιμοποιείς απλό διακόπτη σε μοτέρ 230βολτ δεν μπορούν να αντιλαμβάνονται τα ρολά σε ποιό σημείο βρίσκονται. Εγώ αναφέρθηκα στην πιο απλή μορφή συνδεσμολογίας ενός ρολού 230βολτ , χωρίς καμία πλακέτα, και γι αυτό ξεχώρισα τα μοτέρ χαμηλής τάσης, τα οποία χρειάζονται υποχρεωτικά πλακέτα.Από εκεί και πέρα αν κάποιος θέλει το κάθε ρολό να το ελέγχει ξεχωριστά και να το ανεβάζει όσο του χρειάζεται και όλα αυτά να γίνονται ίσως και από απόσταση ......ε τότε χρειάζεται πλακέτα αυτοματισμού για αυτόν τον σκοπό. Αλλο το ένα ....άλλο το άλλο.

----------


## picdev

βαζεις διακοπτη ρολών με μπουτων ώστε να μην πατιούνται μαζί και βαζεις ενα shelly με 15ε και το κανεις και απο το διακοπτη και απο το κινητό

----------


## psirakis

> βαζεις διακοπτη ρολών με μπουτων ώστε να μην πατιούνται μαζί και βαζεις ενα shelly με 15ε και το κανεις και απο το διακοπτη και απο το κινητό



Γειά σας,
Απ' όσο γνωρίζω το Shelly θέλει φάση και ουδέτερο.
Στην περίπτωση μου δεν έχω ουδέτερο στο διακόπτη των ρολών. Άρα δεν μπορώ να τοποθετήσω το shelly "πίσω" από το διακόπτη.
Σκέφθηκα να το τοποθετήσω μέσα στο κουτί του ρολού όπου υπάρχει ουδέτερος. Όμως εκεί δεν υπάρχει μόνιμη φάση μια που το μόνο ρεύμα που φθάνει είναι από το διακόπτη του ρολού στην περίπτωση που ο διακόπτης είναι πατημένος "πάνω" ή "κάτω".

Έχει κάποιος κάποια ιδέα για το πως μπορώ να τοποθετήσω το shelly ώστε ο χειρισμός του ρολού να μπορεί να γίνει είτε από το διακόπτη είτε από το shelly (μέσω κινητού)?

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά

----------


## picdev

Μέσα στο κουτί πάνω ψηλά είναι λάθος για μένα γιατί μπορεί να χαλάσει η να γίνει κάτι και να θες να έχεις πρόσβαση . 
Δες αν μπορείς να το βάλεις στο κουτί του ρόλου αλλά δύσκολο .
Κατέβασε καλώδιο .
Επίσης βγήκε shelly που λειτουργεί χωρίς ουδέτερο , αλλά νομίζω είναι για ντιμερ και όχι τα τα ρολά 

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk

----------


## raggasantonis

Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια. Έχω 3 γκαραζοπορτες που ανοίγουν με μπουτόν κάτω από τα ρολά και θα ήθελα να τις ανοίγω από πιο μακριά με ένα μπουτόν και τις τρεις μαζί. Γίνεται κάτι; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 744

Αν έχεις internet τότε μια απλή λύση είναι με SonOff, Shelly κλπ συσκευές και έλεγχο από την εφαρμογή του κινητού σου.

Αλλιώς με κλασικό τηλεχειρισμό RF, καλές κεραίες και ευαίσθητους δέκτες.

----------


## raggasantonis

Θέλω να γίνεται με μπουτόν η εκκίνηση.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## georgeb1957

Γίνεται με 3 shelly2.5 και 1 shellyi3

----------


## 744

Με τα WiFi προφανώς χρειάζεσαι κάλυψη σε κάθε σημείο ελέγχου από σήμα WiFi του router σου.

Και επίσης, internet αλλά και δεδομένα στο κινητό σου αφού η εφαρμογή ελέγχου επίσης χρειάζεται σύνδεση internet, είτε τοπικά από το WiFi είτε εκτός από GPRS.

Αν τα παραπάνω είναι δύσκολα, τότε η λύση RF είναι μονόδρομος.

Δες το PM σου.

----------


## raggasantonis

Καλημέρα μαστοριά. Μετά από καθάρισμα του μυαλού και πολλά αποτυχημένα σχέδια κατέληξα σε αυτό που δοκιμάζοντας το στην εφαρμογή simurelay τουλάχιστον δουλεύει σωστά. 

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΏ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ....!!!

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## sotron1

> Καλησπέρα στην ομάδα. Θα ήθελα μια βοήθεια. Έχω 3 γκαραζοπορτες που ανοίγουν με μπουτόν κάτω από τα ρολά και θα ήθελα να τις ανοίγω από πιο μακριά με ένα μπουτόν και τις τρεις μαζί. Γίνεται κάτι; Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 6 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Πάρε τηλέφωνο ή πήγαινε εδώ. 

https://www.autotech.gr/

Έχουν τα υλικά και θα σου πούνε τι να κάνεις.

Φτιάξαμε αυτό που ζητάς.

----------


## spirakos

Να χακαρω ελαφρως το θεμα
Θελω να αντικταστησω τη λειτουργια των κλασσικων μπουτον ΟΝ/ΟΝ που πρεπει να τα κρατας πατημενα μεχρι να φτασει το ρολο στην επιθυμητη θεση
Με τα ιδια μπουτον, με ενα απλο πατημα να κατεβαινει/ανεβαινει το ρολο χωρις να τα πιεζεις συνεχωμενα
Βρηκα ΑΥΤΟ. Δειχνει να μπαινει στο ιδιο το κουτι διακοπτη, πισω του. 
Ειναι τοσο λεπτο;Το εχει δουλεψει κανεις;

Υ.Γ. Τωρα ειδα και τα Zigbee που εχουν προειπωθει

----------


## georgeb1957

> Να χακαρω ελαφρως το θεμα
> Θελω να αντικταστησω τη λειτουργια των κλασσικων μπουτον ΟΝ/ΟΝ που πρεπει να τα κρατας πατημενα μεχρι να φτασει το ρολο στην επιθυμητη θεση
> Με τα ιδια μπουτον, με ενα απλο πατημα να κατεβαινει/ανεβαινει το ρολο χωρις να τα πιεζεις συνεχωμενα
> Βρηκα ΑΥΤΟ. Δειχνει να μπαινει στο ιδιο το κουτι διακοπτη, πισω του.
> Ειναι τοσο λεπτο;Το εχει δουλεψει κανεις;
> 
> Υ.Γ. Τωρα ειδα και τα Zigbee που εχουν προειπωθει




Αυτό που ζητάς λέγεται *shelly2.5*
Το έχω τοποθετήση σε δικά μου ρολλά και είναι 100% αξιόπιστο .
Κατασκευάζεται στην Βουλγαρία και κοστίζει 20 ευρώ
Οι δυνατότητες του ... πάρα πολλές και στο συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.

----------

el greco 1 (01-03-21), 

mikemtb (01-03-21)

----------


## spirakos

> Αυτό που ζητάς λέγεται *shelly2.5*
> Το έχω τοποθετήση σε δικά μου ρολλά και είναι 100% αξιόπιστο .
> Κατασκευάζεται στην Βουλγαρία και κοστίζει 20 ευρώ
> Οι δυνατότητες του ... πάρα πολλές και στο συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα.



Αρκετα μικρο. Το εχεις στριμωξει πισω απο διακοπτη; 
Το μονο που θελω να με απασχολησει ειναι να βρω εναν ουδετερο

----------


## selectronic

> Αρκετα μικρο. Το εχεις στριμωξει πισω απο διακοπτη; 
> Το μονο που θελω να με απασχολησει ειναι να βρω εναν ουδετερο



Κουτί διακλάδωσης δεν υπάρχει πάνω από τον διακόπτη?

----------


## georgeb1957

> https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/images/styles/rageblue/misc/quote_icon.png[/IMG] Αρχικό μήνυμα από *spirakos*
> _Αρκετα μικρο. Το εχεις στριμωξει πισω απο διακοπτη;_?



shelly2.5.jpg

Το κόλλησα πίσω απο τον διακόπτη.
Αν και χωρούσε στο κουτί του διακόπτη, έκοψα με ένα σκαρπέλο το πίσω μέρος του και το βάθυνα περίπου 1 εκατοστό ακόμη για να αισθάνεται άνετα!!!!.
Ομως χωρίς ουδέτερο δεν υπάρχει λύση, ότι και να επιλέξεις.

----------


## spirakos

Τελικα πηρα ενα τεμαχιο Nedis WC10WT που ηταν ετοιμοπαραδοτο στα 30Ε για δοκιμη
Ωραια συσκευη, ρυθμισα σε καθε εντολη ανοιγμα/κλεισιμο να σταματει μετα απο 40 δευτερα

Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι πως αν χαθει το δικτυο wifi χανει και τη ρυθμιση

1η ερωτηση. Εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και υπολοιπες συσκευες; π.χ. το shelly 2.5 ή το Legrand(Netatmo) zigbee 

2Η ερωτηση. Κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστοι οι ενσωματωμενοι διακοπτες των ρολων; Υπαρχουν ρολα που αντι για μπουτον εχουν διακοπτη
 Δεν θα ηταν καλο να υπαρχει μια δικλειδα ασφαλειας για να σταματαει το μοτερ;

----------


## georgeb1957

> Τελικα πηρα ενα τεμαχιο Nedis WC10WT που ηταν ετοιμοπαραδοτο στα 30Ε για δοκιμη
> Ωραια συσκευη, ρυθμισα σε καθε εντολη ανοιγμα/κλεισιμο να σταματει μετα απο 40 δευτερα
> 
> Αυτο που με προβληματιζει ειναι πως αν χαθει το δικτυο wifi χανει και τη ρυθμιση
> 
> 1η ερωτηση. Εχουν το ιδιο προβλημα και υπολοιπες συσκευες; π.χ. το shelly 2.5 ή το Legrand(Netatmo) zigbee
> 
> 2Η ερωτηση. Κατα ποσο ειναι αξιοπιστοι οι ενσωματωμενοι διακοπτες των ρολων; Υπαρχουν ρολα που αντι για μπουτον εχουν διακοπτη
> Δεν θα ηταν καλο να υπαρχει μια δικλειδα ασφαλειας για να σταματαει το μοτερ;




Στην 1η ερώτηση:
Θα σου απαντήσω για ορισμένα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του shelly2.5:

1. Δεν χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του αν διακοπή η τάση του δικτύου  ή το wifi 
2. Συνδέεται στον υπάρχοντα διακόπτη του ρολλού σου.
3. Ρυθμίζεται να λειτουργεί με διπλό διακόπτη(πάνω-κάτω) ή μονό διακόπτη τύπου μπουτόν.
4. Ρυθμίζεται να διακόπτη την τάση στο άνοιγμα/κλείσιμο μετά απο κάποια δευτερόλεπτα.
5. Κάνει calibration στα τέρματα πάνω-κάτω του ρολλού και μπορείς να ανοίγεις-κλείνεις το ρολλό σε ένα ποσοστο απο 0% έως 100%
6. Σε ενημερώνει για την ισχύ σε Watt που αποροφάει το μοτέρ στο ανέβασμα και κατέβασμα.
7. Ρυθμίζετε να διακόπτη την τάση στο ανέβασμα ή κατέβασμα του ρολλού, όταν υπερβεί η απαιτούμενη ισχύς στο μοτέρ ορισμένα Watt (range 1W-2300W)
    π.χ για ασφάλεια αν το μοτέρ σου έχει ισχύ 300W το ρυθμίζεις να διακόπτη την τάση στα 320W 
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες, ο αντιπροσωπος στην Ελλάδα είναι* https://www.bestmarket.gr/shelly-25.html* 

Αν πάς σε λύση Zigbee θα πρέπει να αγοράσης και τον αντίστοιχο controller για επικοινωνία με το wifi.

Στην 2η ερώτηση:
*Ολα τα μοτέρ έχουν ενσωματωμένους 2 μικροδιακόπτες για τα τέρματα πάνω-κάτω*.
Υπάρχει περίπτωση με τον καιρό να χάσουν τις ρυθμίσεις τους και το ρολλό να μην ανεβαίνει τέρμα επάνω ή το ανάποδο. Τότε πρέπει να ξαναρυθμίσης τα τέρματα στους ενσωματωμένους μικροδιακόπτες του ρολλού.
Αν χρησιμοποιήσης μονό ή διπλό μπουτόν ή διπλό διακόπτη πάνω-κάτω είναι δική σου επιλογή.

----------


## spirakos

Νομιζω πως με καλυψες πληρως
Βασικα λιγο περισσοτερο απο πληρως, δεν ειχα βρει το shelly Ελλαδα

----------


## mikemtb

> δεν ειχα βρει το shelly Ελλαδα



https://www.hellasdigital.gr/smartliving/shelly
21.9€ το 2.5  (με κωδικο τακτικού πελατη)

----------


## georgeb1957

> https://www.hellasdigital.gr/smartliving/shelly
> 21.9€ το 2.5  (με κωδικο τακτικού πελατη)



Ηξερα ότι κάνει ειδικές τιμές για αγορά με τιμολόγια. 
Τί εννοείς "κωδικό τακτικού πελάτη";

----------


## spirakos

> Στην 1η ερώτηση:
> Θα σου απαντήσω για ορισμένα βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του shelly2.5:
> 
> 1. Δεν χάνει τις ρυθμίσεις του αν διακοπή η τάση του δικτύου  ή το wifi 
> 2. ...



Μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο στο bestmarket να ρωτησω τι γινεται αν χαθει το wifi
Η απαντηση ηταν πως οι ρυθμισεις αποθηκευονται σε cloud και ειναι απαραιτητο το wifi. Αλλιως δουλευει σαν απλο μπουτον
Ετσι δουλευει και το Nedis. Φανταζομαι ετσι θα ειναι και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## georgeb1957

> Μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο στο bestmarket να ρωτησω τι γινεται αν χαθει το wifi
> Η απαντηση ηταν πως οι ρυθμισεις αποθηκευονται σε cloud και ειναι απαραιτητο το wifi. Αλλιως δουλευει σαν απλο μπουτον
> Ετσι δουλευει και το Nedis. Φανταζομαι ετσι θα ειναι και τα υπολοιπα



Μάλλον δεν κατάλαβες τί σου είπαν ή αυτοί είναι για τα πανυγήρια.

Πρόσεξε τί ισχύει με τα shelly.
Υπάρχουν 2 ειδών ρυθμίσεις.
Οι ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν την συσκευή και αποθηκεύονται στην συσκευή και οι ρυθμίσεις που αφορούν την cloud εφαρμογή τους και αποθηκεύονται στον server τους.

Οι ρυθμίσεις που αποθηκεύονται στην συσκευή δεν χάνονται, έχεις δεν έχεις wifi.
Επίσης η συσκευή δουλεύει και χωρίς καθόλου wifi αν την ρυθμίσης σαν access point. Στο mode access point δεν χρειάζεσαι την εφαρμογή τους ούτε το cloud. Αρκει να είσαι σε μία μικρή απόσταση απο αυτήν π.χ. μέσα στο σπίτι σου. 

Συμπέρασμα: *Οι ρυθμίσεις δεν χάνονται αν έχεις προσωρινή απώλεια σήματος στο wifi του σπιτιού σου.*

Υ.Σ. Εγώ δεν χρησιμοποιώ την cloud εφαρμογή τους. Τα ελέγχω μέσα απο το  Homeassisstant (αυτό πιθανόν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει).

----------


## vasilllis

> Μολις πηρα τηλεφωνο στο bestmarket να ρωτησω τι γινεται αν χαθει το wifi
> Η απαντηση ηταν πως οι ρυθμισεις αποθηκευονται σε cloud και ειναι απαραιτητο το wifi. Αλλιως δουλευει σαν απλο μπουτον
> Ετσι δουλευει και το Nedis. Φανταζομαι ετσι θα ειναι και τα υπολοιπα



Όταν λες οτι χανονται οι ρυθμισεις τι ακριβως εννοεις;οτι εχεις δωσει 40 δευτ. Delay χανεται;
Οτι εχεις δωσει πχ 23:00 το βραδυ down για 40 δευτ;τι ακριβώς;

----------


## spirakos

> Όταν λες οτι χανονται οι ρυθμισεις τι ακριβως εννοεις;οτι εχεις δωσει 40 δευτ. Delay χανεται;
> Οτι εχεις δωσει πχ 23:00 το βραδυ down για 40 δευτ;τι ακριβώς;



Ναι, αυτα

----------


## vasilllis

> Ναι, αυτα



Θα το δοκιμάσω και θα σου πω.

----------

